# Where can I find parts?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

I've been to many, many websites that sell in the aftermarket business and very few have turbo related parts for the KA24 Engine, I'm not looking for anything on sr20 swaps. I think the KA has something to give. Nay help would be great. Thanks

Sam


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

do you know for sure that is the model nunber of the engine


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

If you have a 200sx ,states side, you dont have a KA. You have a sr20. You should look before you order the wrong thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually my car is the se and has the ga16de. This spring im selling to my neighbors daughter and getting a 240SX. I want to know where to pick p cheap parts for the KA24 stock block besides ebay. www.phase2motortrend.com is a good spot to check out.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well it really comes down to the year your getting.
If you get a 89-90 there is no bolt on turbo kit
if you get a 91-98, there are a belive 3 turbo kits all with drifrent stages

if you do end up with a 89-90 not all is lost, you can easly pic together a turbo setup. you will just have to pice it all together. and the hardest part is getting the turbo manifold, its either a custom job, or you can get a log style from www.realnissan.com

as for the trubo kits for the 91+ there is a site that i like http://www.enjukuracing.com/ that i belive sails them (not sure i havent checked if they still do) any trubo parts used for the SR besides the turbo manifold should be easily adapted to work with the KA also


----------

